# North Georgia mountains



## Wade Chandler (Mar 31, 2005)

I took these pictures up in the mountains a few weeks ago.


----------



## CAL (Mar 31, 2005)

Those are nice pictures Wade Chandler.Looks like some ice on the picture with the tree in the foreground.Good job!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 31, 2005)

Here are a few more


----------



## Georgiaastro (Apr 1, 2005)

Great pictures. People can say what they want but we have some beautiful mountains in North Georgia.

Larry


----------



## buckhunter1950 (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 1, 2005)

Great pics Wade.  Keep em coming.

Jim


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 1, 2005)

*Nice Pictures Wade...*

Makes me want to put on the backpack and strike out...


----------



## Holton (Apr 1, 2005)

We enjoyed pictures . Nice to look at this morning. 
Thanks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful Picture!  Thanks Wade!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Wade.  Those mountains are about the only thing I miss about north Georgia.  Thanks for sharing.

I have a new background now, providing you don't mind.


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 1, 2005)

*where at?*

some of those overlook views look like views from cohutta wma. i was hunting up there near hog pen and some of the overlooks look like that


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 1, 2005)

Wade Chandler said:
			
		

> I took these pictures up in the mountains a few weeks ago.


Good eye!  
Those vistas in the Mtns are nice when it's clear.  Seems like it's always hazy when I get up there.    
Nice pics!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 1, 2005)

Delton, I don't mind anyone using my pictures for their background.  Thanks for asking though.  Just out of curiosity, which one did you use?

The pictures are all from Cochran's Falls.  It's about 3 miles cross country and on the same ridge line as Amicalola Falls.  It's pretty hard to get to also.  My Jeep cherokee with a 6 inch lift and 33's is about perfect for the trail back there, and from the end of the trail it's a difficult climb to the top of the mountain.  It's also very tricky coming down because there's really no defined path and the terrain is extremely steep.  I've been told that there is an easier way to get up to the top of the falls, but nobody has been able to give me those directions.  If anyone wants directions or wants to get together and hike one day, send me a PM.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 1, 2005)

*Wade...*

I just put your "good view" as my background...  I had an ocean scene, but I'm a mountain man at heart


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 1, 2005)

Wade, I used the one of the tree in the foreground.  It reminded me of a place we used to ride the 4wheelers to... Sharp Top mountain, just outside of Jasper, GA. 

On top of Sharp Top you could see forever in all directions.  Pretty place!  And thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 1, 2005)

I kinda thought somebody would use one of the waterfall pictures, I thought they were better than the others.  I guess I'm just spoiled by the view out of my dorm room cause I look out at the mountains all day long


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 1, 2005)

Wade, well spoil us anytime you want with pictures like that.


----------



## gabowman (Apr 1, 2005)

Some nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.

GB


----------



## huntfish (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures and wish I could make them my background on my computer but my 1yr old son Nathan is currently occupying that space with a handful of cake.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2005)

really nice work on these pics...makes me want to  go hiking!   I'm needing the exercise anyways...THANKS


----------

